# Got to shoot some today...



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Man what a beautiful day. It was 75* and sunny. Went home for lunch and decided to swallow something (figured I could taste it later) and shoot my bow.
> 
> Just put Spirals and strings on my UE for Field and haven't had a chance to shoot it other than some paper tuning and a few rough sight in shots at the indoor range the other week. It feels like a different bow. It holds a lot better and the shots seem to break more consistently with the Spirals over the C2s.
> 
> ...


WHAT? You PAPER TUNED  The shame of it all. :wink:

Through my office window today, it sure looked like a great day to be outside shooting. Would be out there later today, but have to take a certain someone out to dinner tonight to celebrate her 32 birthday.

Went back to Mac's yesterday to try out his new outside target and practice some for the geezer games. Man, was the wind blowing - but still a great day to be outside.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I know I'm headed to the club after work today...

Gonna get some real shooting in tomorrow at the Moo-tel...

This weather is great...!!!


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*shooting*

Yes looking forward to shooting at the Mootel also on Thur.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Awhhhhh....wish I lived closer....:sad:

Hope you all have a great afternoon shooting.....*



.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I did as well, from 25 to 50. It was a bit breezy, but got good marks, so... (it was just tooo nice a day to not shoot! :lol: ) :tongue: :darkbeer:


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs (Feb 8, 2010)

"Moo-tel,"


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Sweet say indeed yesterday.... Like Sticky said it was rather windy up this way...and I didn't get home in time to go shoot....but I did make it to the driving range :wink:

But today is archery range day....I may try and shoot some of the range if Belvoir has shootable targets  if not I will just work on the regular range....then Sat is the first round of the year..... 

But I am playing 18 tomorrow so I will give everyone a little handicap on Sat :wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Sweet say indeed yesterday.... Like Sticky said it was rather windy up this way...and I didn't get home in time to go shoot....but I did make it to the driving range :wink:
> 
> But today is archery range day....I may try and shoot some of the range if Belvoir has shootable targets  if not I will just work on the regular range....then Sat is the first round of the year.....
> 
> But I am playing 18 tomorrow so I will give everyone a little handicap on Sat :wink:


Yeah it looks like today will get the same treatment. Quick bite at lunch and then outside with bow in hand. I punched my marks into Archers Mark and really didn't like the numbers it gave me back so a little tweaking is required. I don't like spending a bunch of time shooting marks BUT, bad marks = bad scores. Gotta make sure they are right.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

I had 6" of new sloppy snow this morning and am now recieving sleet.

I really need to build my girls a nice indoor arena "to ride their horses in".


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Bobmuley said:


> I had 6" of new sloppy snow this morning and am now recieving sleet.
> 
> I really need to build my girls a nice indoor arena "to ride their horses in".


Well, guess I shouldn't brag about the 70* sunny weekend that we started this evening, eh?? :bolt:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I went out to shoot this evening. 70* or so. I thought that Ft. Bragg was practicing maneuvers when I realized it was mosquitos. Took a few lumps and called it a night.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> I went out to shoot this evening. 70* or so. I thought that Ft. Bragg was practicing maneuvers when I realized it was mosquitos. Took a few lumps and called it a night.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They gonna be baaaaaddd this year in the East.. real bad.. :nod:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Yes they are. I thought the last couple of years were pretty bad but I believe it's time to get some more fuel and biscuits for the Thermacell.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> They gonna be baaaaaddd this year in the East.. real bad.. :nod:


Nino and I were talking about how bad AAA is gonna be this year the other day...:fear:


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Well, guess I shouldn't brag about the 70* sunny weekend that we started this evening, eh?? :bolt:


Got another inch this morning....NO MOSQUITOS!


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Nino and I were talking about how bad AAA is gonna be this year the other day...:fear:


I think all of the East coast ranges will be challenging this year due to the bugs cuz of our wet winter. Got my first skeeter bite last evening while getting marks--the thing looked like a 747...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

montigre said:


> I think all of the East coast ranges will be challenging this year due to the bugs cuz of our wet winter. Got my first skeeter bite last evening while getting marks--the thing looked like a 747...


I had one request approach vectors last night. I told it to abort and return to two zero feet and hold for further instructions.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> I had one request approach vectors last night. I told it to abort and return to two zero feet and hold for further instructions.


5 of us shot at DCWC yesterday and didn't encounter any mosquitoes, even around the lake. A guy on the practice range said he got 5 ticks off of himself, but he was wading though pine straw looking an arrow.

While getting together with everyone to shoot was great, I think we might have set a record for the most number of "screw ups" in a single 14 targets.

I'll start with "my" 2 screw ups - will list the others but not mention any names.

15 yarder - 2nd shot - get too "relaxed" with the hinge - punch myself HARD in the mouth - arrow may not have landed YET. 2 targets later - 80 WU - do the same thing at the 80 yard stake - arrow sticks in ground near the 60 yard marker. From that point on, I was basically scared to draw my bow thinking the release was malfunctioning. But it wasn't the release, just me and all the distractions. :wink:

So far 1 archer - 2 blown shots

2nd target (birdie), an unnamed archer using Archer's Mark for the first time set his sight on the 35 mark of the dial NOT the mark for 35 feet. Nano lodges in wood back stop. Same archer throws one off the paper on the 40 yard last target.

2 archers - 4 blown shots

25 yard target, another archer sets his sight 5 turns off and hits the top target instead of the bottom.

3 archers - 5 blown shots

55 yarder next to the lake shooting uphill. Archer has a brain fart and shoots 4th arrow in the 2x4 across the top of the target butt.

4 archers - 6 blown shots

20 yarder - archer tries to talk while executing a BT release. 4th arrow lands 75 yards behind the target.

5 archers - 7 blown shots

Lots of good fun, but next time I go out with this group, I'm wearing ear plugs and mule blinders. :tongue:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh my, Lee. 
In light of all those casualties, I believe I'd opt for the mosquitos.... :yield::yield:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

montigre said:


> Oh my, Lee.
> In light of all those casualties, I believe I'd opt for the mosquitos.... :yield::yield:


I think the skeeters lost their appetite after witnessing this group of Keystone Cops. :wink:


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Shame on you Prag....taking all those shots that you and Joe shanked and blaming them on 2 more folks just ain't right!!! 



pragmatic_lee said:


> 5 of us shot at DCWC yesterday and didn't encounter any mosquitoes, even around the lake. A guy on the practice range said he got 5 ticks off of himself, but he was wading though pine straw looking an arrow.
> 
> While getting together with everyone to shoot was great, I think we might have set a record for the most number of "screw ups" in a single 14 targets.
> 
> ...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Ron Meadows said:


> Shame on you Prag....taking all those shots that you and Joe shanked and blaming them on 2 more folks just ain't right!!!


But Ron, we have to be very diplomatic about this kinda thing.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Bobmuley said:


> Got another inch this morning....NO MOSQUITOS!


 :thumb: That certainly is one benefit!! :lol:

Well, took some time this morning before it got too warm to head down to AAA and get some marks.. thought I'd just jump right in with the marks I had from shooting at home with a good short and 50 mark, so.. I did... 

Well, Ed... you need to hang some target faces down there Bro... out of a potential 28 targets, I could only shoot 15 of em.. and some of them were sketchy at best..   

But.. I did turn in a very respectable 15 target score with almost no error on my marks from AM.. .very impressed. There was not a bunny to be had on the entire property, and I think a couple short ones, a 19/17, perhaps a 23yd fan in the back, mostly mid to long range targets...

This was my second or third target available and of course, it was the 80w/u with a field face hung.. probably only 3 on the whole damn range..  No warmups, no gimme target to start you out on #1, so... I had to just wing it as best I could...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Ended up on the practice range and shot a bunch of 50 and 40yd targets, as the close ones and long ones were in use... on the way out, pretty tired and walking to the truck, I pass the open 80 practice lane... ok, what the heck.. let's send one down, since the pin is about on the trail.. just one, then we go home.. 

I don't think the arrow had even reached the target yet as I hung my bow up, confident that I'd made a perfect shot.. didn't have to glass it, you just know when you hit it.. one arrow.. then back home to do some chores.. :becky:


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> :. out of a potential 28 targets,...


...you shot 285-295.

Keep practicing son, you'll get to 500+ some day.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Bobmuley said:


> ...you shot 285-295.
> 
> Keep practicing son, you'll get to 500+ some day.


I sure hope so Bob... :nod: :chortle: :wink:


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> I sure hope so Bob... :nod: :chortle: :wink:


Nothing like having a good round going and step up to the lane only to look at a big blank butt. Kinda ruins the rest of the round for me.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Well, with all due fairness to Ed, they really had a lot of work to do down there after the winter.. the range is in great shape now, only problem is it's still early in the season, no shoots really going on yet for a week or two and the targets that were still hanging, for the most part, were probably left from States last fall.. 

My club has a 14 target course, but don't know if they've hung any on them yet either.. I'll find out on Sunday.. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Well, with all due fairness to Ed, they really had a lot of work to do down there after the winter.. the range is in great shape now, only problem is it's still early in the season, no shoots really going on yet for a week or two and the targets that were still hanging, for the most part, were probably left from States last fall..
> 
> My club has a 14 target course, but don't know if they've hung any on them yet either.. I'll find out on Sunday.. :lol: :wink:


Our missing targets are usually victims of the wind or target poachers.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Got to shoot some more this afternoon. Got some really good marks inside 50 yds. Skeeters were bad. But got enough shooting in to feel REAL good about the upcoming season. Man I LOVE this bow. Spirals and XT 3000s on a UE feel soooooo good. Smooth like butter. 

Is it the 10th yet??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Hey bro, looks like the Kitty eats real good. :thumb: :lol:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

tjandy said:


> Hey bro, looks like the Kitty eats real good. :thumb: :lol:


We'll find out tomorrow, when she get's to eat with a crowd.. :chortle: :noidea: :wink:


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> We'll find out tomorrow, when she get's to eat with a crowd.. :chortle: :noidea: :wink:


The Kitty will do just fine........ don't YOU mess it up.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

tjandy said:


> The Kitty will do just fine........ don't YOU mess it up.


Yea, yea... that too..  :wink:


----------

